# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Planes murcianos para el Tajo Medio, y destruir el Tiétar.

## jasg555

Sólo de leerlo se me ponen los pelos de punta, aunque sea de 2007.

Espero que la gente de la zona defienda con uñas y dientes una joya natural como es el Tiétar:

*MURCIA INSISTE EN LLEVARSE EL TAJO MEDIO
10/8/2007
Comentario de la Plataforma de Talavera a la noticia aparecida hoy en los medios de comunicación, sobre las intenciones del Gobierno de Murcia de reclamar el Tajo Medio, unos 500 hm3 que sumar al trasvase ya existente de 600 hm3. De paso lanza un guiño a Castilla-La Mancha y dice que buena parte del agua se quedaría en La Mancha.
El trasvase del "Tajo Medio" que reclama para sí Murcia, consistiría en lo siguiente:
una presa en el río Tiétar, a la altura de Candeleda y Arenas de San Pedro, a caballo entre las provincias de Ávila y Toledo. El agua allí recogida iría al embalse de Navalcán, sobre el río Guadyerbas. La conducción, con el agua de ambos ríos, atravesaría el Tajo -sin mezlar las aguas limpias con las del maltratado Tajo, faltaría más-, a la altura de la Vía Verde de la Jara, a unos 30 kms al oeste de Talavera de la Reina.
Cruzaría el Tajo por un gran viaducto ya ejecutado y actualmente sólo utilizado por cicloturistas en la Vía Verde. Después se elevaría el agua a una nueva presa que se ejecutaría en el río Uso, un río sobre el que se asienta la ciudad de Vascos, la ciudad hispanomusulmana mejor conservada de la Península. Y el agua, desde allí, atravesaría La Jara y los Montes de Toledo, bordearía Cabañeros, pasaría por las cercanías de las Tablas de Daimiel y La Mancha, y se uniría en La Roda (Albacete), a la actual traza del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Y como actualmente tanto el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente como la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha han permitido que se haga la
conexión entre los embalses del túnel Talave-Cenajo, pues ya existe un enorme almacén de cerca de 500 hm3 donde dejar el agua; porque las aportaciones de los ríos Tiétar y Guadyerbas -el "Tajo Medio"- al estar en la falda de la sierra de Gredos, sí son regulares, con lo que sí se podrían llevar todos los años los 500 hm3 que reclama el Gobierno de Murcia. Eso sí, a costa de secar y destruir dos de los ríos con más valor cultural, ecológico y paisajístico de Iberia. Esto es lo que pretende Murcia.
La Plataforma del Tajo de Talavera*

Fuente:
http://www.redtajo.es/index.php?opti...mid=59&lang=es

----------


## ben-amar

Demencial, no hay mas palabras.
Un saludo, jasg555

----------


## cantarin

Para llorar, al final jagss tu plan no se va a quedar tan lejos de la realidad...

----------


## jasg555

> Para llorar, al final jagss tu plan no se va a quedar tan lejos de la realidad...


 Al final se queda corto.

Cuando lo permitan los moderadores lo subo, con afán de cachondeo nada más. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

> Al final se queda corto.
> 
> Cuando lo permitan los moderadores lo subo, con afán de cachondeo nada más.


¿No lo subiste ya? ¿O esta borrado el amigo?... yo lo se porque lo vi, lo que no recuerdo ahora es donde exáctamente. Ciertamente es para tomarselo en plan de coña, porque no va a ser asi, pero vamos un sustrato de realidad si podía tener visto el planteamiento del levante: llámese Albacete, murcia, alicante, almeria o valencia si toca. La zona mas seca de españa y la que más demanda de agua tiene por el regadio una de las incongruencias mas claras de esta España nuestra.

----------


## jasg555

> ¿No lo subiste ya? ¿O esta borrado el amigo?... yo lo se porque lo vi, lo que no recuerdo ahora es donde exáctamente. Ciertamente es para tomarselo en plan de coña, porque no va a ser asi, pero vamos un sustrato de realidad si podía tener visto el planteamiento del levante: llámese Albacete, murcia, alicante, almeria o valencia si toca. La zona mas seca de españa y la que más demanda de agua tiene por el regadio una de las incongruencias mas claras de esta España nuestra.


 Lo borré para evitar líos.
Pero lo tengo guardado claro.

----------


## Xuquer

> Lo borré para evitar líos.
> Pero lo tengo guardado claro.



Este hilo de momento es diferente, aquel se lió de mala manera, a mi me gustaba ya que la ironia bien llevada y bien entendida es la sal y pimienta de la vida.  :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

> Este hilo de momento es diferente, aquel se lió de mala manera, a mi me gustaba ya que la ironia bien llevada y bien entendida es la sal y pimienta de la vida. 
> 
> salu2


 Si alguna vez se da la circunstancia, y no se lía, lo ponemos para echarnos unas risas.

No había otra intención con ello.
Igualmente he visto otros similares sobre los desarrollos del AVE en torno a Madrid, en la misma linea irónica.

Es un recurso que se utiliza mucho en foros tan demoledores como 4Chan, el mayor foro del mundo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Si alguna vez se da la circunstancia, y no se lía, lo ponemos para echarnos unas risas.
> 
> No había otra intención con ello.
> Igualmente he visto otros similares sobre los desarrollos del AVE en torno a Madrid, en la misma linea irónica.
> 
> Es un recurso que se utiliza mucho en foros tan demoledores como 4Chan, el mayor foro del mundo.


Hombre, siendo para hechar un ratito, se podria poner.
Siempre lo podrias quitar de nuevo si se atisbara un posible problema.
¡Te salió bordado! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Jejeje

Es que es gracioso, vamos Murcia es como Roma a los caminos, todos conducen a roma, pues todos los trasvases conducen a Murcia, es gracioso porque muchisimo de ello es inviable por ningun sitio... Lo del amazonas y el nilo es la caña de europa!!!

Como tu dices es para echarse unas risas.

----------


## perdiguera

> Si alguna vez se da la circunstancia, y no se lía, lo ponemos para echarnos unas risas.
> 
> No había otra intención con ello.
> Igualmente he visto otros similares sobre los desarrollos del AVE en torno a Madrid, en la misma linea irónica.
> 
> Es un recurso que se utiliza mucho en foros tan demoledores como 4Chan, el mayor foro del mundo.


Yo no acostumbro a reirme de otros ni por asomo.
Tampoco me gustan las generalizaciones y sí, y mucho, la ironía.
Resulta que la circunstancia se dió pasado menos de una hora y un mensaje por medio.
Risas, supongo que por la genial idea de jasg555 de considerar a todos los murcianos en el mismo rasero, o por pensar esa genial distribución de trasvases y embudos, o por ser el más risueño de los foreros, o por que nadie se va a molestar, o por ser un recurso muy utilizado en foros muy demoledores, o por conseguir repetir la hazaña.
Pues lo siento, de entre todas las posibilidades, a mí, no me da risa ninguna.
Y tampoco veo ironía ninguna.

----------


## FEDE

> Pues lo siento, de entre todas las posibilidades, a mí, no me da risa ninguna.
> Y tampoco veo ironía ninguna.


Tengo que decir que yo tampoco le encuento la gracia, pero a ver, a lo mejor no lo entiendo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Y tampoco veo ironía o lo que yo entiendo por ironía.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

Hombre... pues el mapita en cuestión, no se si será gracioso o no pero caso de ser viable el proyecto (están en ello,escepto el del Amazonas por antieconómico) a mi me vendría de perlas ya que el Trasvase Ebro 2 pasaría por Alzira... y ya me veo pescando Siluros. 


 :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Cada uno puede verlo desde su perspectiva personal, racional, sentimental o como quiera que sea el adjetivo.

Cuando jagss lo hizo era en plan de coña, no como algo realista y que se pudiera hacer asi como así, porque como dice xuquer el del amazonas no tiene viabilidad ni econónica ni geográficamente, igual que el del nilo.

Ahora bien, jagss no se ha inventado mucho de que el agua vaya a hacia murcia, mas que nada porque desde la mísma region se ha pedido el trasvase del ebro, el trasvase del tajo medio, en algun hilo se habló de un trasvase desde el guadalquivir, etc. Asi que de un punto de partilla suscrito por aquella region se ha hecho un mapa "curioso", y que como el mismo dijo si hay problemas se quita sin ningun problema.

Claro que no todos los murcianos son del mismo quehacer, ni de la misma opinión, como Jags y yo que tenemos posturas divergentes con respecto al trasvase tajo-segura y somos de la misma zona eso no quita que no haya una mayoría que opine d euna manera, no quita que salgan en manifestacion en ristre 400000 personas que opinaran mas o menos lo mismo y pedian agua y mas agua, que es cierto que murcia tiene más de 1 millon de personas viviendo, pero bueno es una buena representacion un 40% que no es poco.

Yo me remito a las palabras que dijo jags es para echarse unas risas buscando la ironía de hacer un plan hidrológico que llevara el agua sobrante de todos los lugares de España al Levante. Los proyectos de interconexion de cuencas y los comentarios que se realiza sobre el ebro van a llevar agua al levante y murcia y llevar el agua de otras zonas a aquella zona. No es tan descabellado la idea de llevar el agua sobrante de donde sobra a donde falta, y donde mas falta hace es en el levante  y en momentos puntuales acaba sobrando agua en todas partes como este año en todos los lados y se puede derivar allí.

Otra cosa es que hiera sensibilidades, que todos las tenemos y a todos nos puede tocar la fibra sensible un comentario, un dibjujo, un articulo de presna, etc. todos somos suceptibles de sufrir eso, si es así en el caso de jags y el mapa, el mismo lo dijo que si iba a causa rproblemas que se quitara. Supongo que el mismo cuando se alerte de estos comentarios el mismo pedirá a los moderadores de nuevo que lo quiten.

Yo personalmente me lo he tomado como algo gracioso, una alegoría de un hecho que levanta ampollas, de un tema que nos ha dejado en este foro un rio de tinta mas grande que el propio nilo, y que puede servir para relajar ciertas tensiones, pero si las acrecienta se quita y fuera. ¡Ojala todo lo que nos afectara en el foro se quitara tan facilmente! pero no es asi hay unas normas y tenemos que encontrar un equilibrio entre lo que nos afecta, lo que va contra las normas y lo que debe ser, entonces estaremos bien, y aun así no habra opcion de dar gusto a todos, porque para gustos los colores.

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola compañeros
> 
> Cada uno puede verlo desde su perspectiva personal, racional, sentimental o como quiera que sea el adjetivo.
> 
> Cuando jagss lo hizo era en plan de coña, no como algo realista y que se pudiera hacer asi como así, porque como dice xuquer el del amazonas no tiene viabilidad ni econónica ni geográficamente, igual que el del nilo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yo personalmente me lo he tomado como algo gracioso, una alegoría de un hecho que levanta ampollas, de un tema que nos ha dejado en este foro un rio de tinta mas grande que el propio nilo, y que puede servir para relajar ciertas tensiones, pero si las acrecienta se quita y fuera. ¡Ojala todo lo que nos afectara en el foro se quitara tan facilmente*! pero no es asi hay unas normas y tenemos que encontrar un equilibrio entre lo que nos afecta, lo que va contra las normas y lo que debe ser, entonces estaremos bien, y aun así no habra opcion de dar gusto a todos, porque para gustos los colores.
> ...


Así mismo lo interpreto yo y lo interpretamos la mayoria de los que por aqui andamos. Es mas, parte de la culpa de que figure, nuevamente, el mapa es mia. El no se atrevia y yo se lo pedí. 
Solo se trata de levantar unas sonrisas.

Un saludo para todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Creo que el famoso mapa hay que tomarselo con sentido del humor.
No creo que sea reirse de los murcianos de modo despectivo, pero si alguien se siente ofendido lo mejor es quitarlo y eliminar el problema.

También puede haber un forero de Lepe que se ofenda por los chistes de otro hilo, o un vasco..
A mí como catalán cuando se hace una broma sobre nosotros y el dinero, no me produce otra cosa que una sonrisa :Wink: 

Saludos

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Que conste que a mí no me molesta el mapa, (pero como dice Sergi, a lo mejor a alguien si) lo que yo no le veo la gracia, ni la ironía,(que a lo mejor la tiene) por lo exagerado y eso que por aquí por Andalucía, algunos suelen exagerar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Ya está quitado el mapa de la discordia.

Bien sabeis que no quería subirlo, y que lo hice con la condición de que si hay una sola persona que le molestara lo quitaba yo o el moderador que estuviera en ese momento.
Si no lo he visto ha sido porque llevo varios días pendiente de unas importaciones de peces de Alemania y tengo poco tiempo libre.

 Hay que tener sentido del humor y saber reirse de uno mismo. Yo estoy acostumbrado a éstas cosas como un medio de ocio o de distracción entre momentos duros del trabajo, sin más intención que la de pasar un buen rato.

 Como dije he visto y me he reído con mapas de Madrid al igual que éste pero con los AVE, las carreteras, etc... Trayendo aves desde Brasil.

También es un recurso muy usado y motivo de tremendos ratos de risa en foros grandes como 4Chan, el mayor del mundo, del que por ejemplo os pongo imágenes como éstas, en las que se ríen de ellos mismos sin mayor problema:






Igual que mapas similares con los que te partes el pecho a reir. Y bastante más ácidos, y que no los pongo porque alguien se va a molestar.

 Gracias a Ben-Amar, Sergi, Xúquer y Cantarín que lo han entendido.

 Y a lo que no lo han entendido pues lo siento, pero les digo que hay que levantar un poco la cabeza y mirar más allá, las cosas se ven más claras y con más luz.
 Respecto a lo que dice algún forero por ahí de "repetir hazaña", "forero risueño", o gaitas de esas, pues a mi nick le añades @yahoo.es y me lo cuentas. Aunque la altura de miras de unos y otros está claro que es distinta.

----------


## perdiguera

> Respecto a lo que dice algún forero por ahí de "repetir hazaña", "forero risueño", o gaitas de esas, pues a mi nick le añades @yahoo.es y me lo cuentas. Aunque la altura de miras de unos y otros está claro que es distinta.


Por alusiones, que no me escondo, sigue sin darme risa ni veo  la ironía, ni siquiera en el conjunto de imágenes que has incluido en el último mensaje.
Para mí son más propias de un programa de TV de los de risas enlatadas.
Repetir hazaña, viene porque es la segunda vez que lo cuelgas y también la segunda que me sienta mal, lo sabes desde la primera.
Forero risueño, viene porque parece que te rías de todo y de todos y las opiniones contrarias parece que no te sientan bien.
Y, con todos los respetos, no me pongo a tu altura de miras, ni por asomo.
Te lo dice uno que corrió muchos días en Valencia delante de los grises, como muchos otros españoles, para conseguir que todas las opiniones fuesen posibles y respetables dentro de la libertad de exprexión.
Ahora bien, eso no quiere decir que tengamos, todos, que opinar lo mismo que uno, eso lo entiendo como dictadura, y como te digo yo ya luché contra una y aunque ya mayor, volveré a luchar una y mil veces más para que tú y muchos más podáis tener una opinión distinta a la mía, pero al mismo tiempo respetéis mi opinión contraria.
Eso lo considero altura de miras y no diferenciar a las personas por si nos apoyan o no en nuestras teorías o hechos.
Por último cierro, por mi parte, este debate y por mí de ahora en adelante puedes colgar lo que te apetezaca en el foro, que con ver quien firma el mensaje ya decidiré no verlo.
Sin acritud.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Parece que se está llevando esto demasiado lejos, por lo que os pediría un poco de tranquilidad. Si por algo se caracteriza este foro es por el buen rollo y la educación pese a tener temas complicados por los puntos de vista tan diferentes que se tienen y esperemos que siga siendo así.

En mi caso prefería no tener que volver a leer nada relacionado con los "grises" ni dictadores y si leer debates en los que los que no entendemos mucho podamos seguir aprendiendo.

Olvidemos este pequeño incidente y sigamos a lo nuestro :Smile: 

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Yo por mi parte lo doy por cerrado.

Sólo repetir porque parece que no se ha entendido que yo no lo quería colgar por segunda vez, y sólo por petición y con una condición lo volví a subir.

 A partir de aclarar ésto a hablar de embalses. De lo otro, que yo también lo viví en parte es muy desagradable como dice Sergi.

----------


## jasg555

_El coordinador regional de Izquierda Unida, Daniel Martínez, celebra que el Gobierno Central haya confirmado que "no se contempla" ningún "hipotético trasvase desde el Tajo Medio" y unas nuevas normas de explotación del Tajo-Segura, pero sin cuestionar el trasvase._

Parece que la cosa se va aclarando, y que la unión de los pueblos ribereños del Tajo se dan cuenta que unidos pueden conseguir que el Tajo y afluentes no se expolien.

http://dclm.es/news/121/ARTICLE/67970/2010-06-24.html

 Aún así, no me fío un pelo.

----------


## ben-amar

> _El coordinador regional de Izquierda Unida, Daniel Martínez, celebra que el Gobierno Central haya confirmado que "no se contempla" ningún "hipotético trasvase desde el Tajo Medio" y unas nuevas normas de explotación del Tajo-Segura, pero sin cuestionar el trasvase._
> 
> Parece que la cosa se va aclarando, y que la unión de los pueblos ribereños del Tajo se dan cuenta que unidos pueden conseguir que el Tajo y afluentes no se expolien.
> 
> http://dclm.es/news/121/ARTICLE/67970/2010-06-24.html
> 
>  Aún así, no me fío un pelo.


¡Eso si que es una buena noticia! 
Me alegro por los pueblos ribereños.
Un saludo a todos.
Un rio debe llevar agua para dar y mantener la vida

----------


## jasg555

> ¡Eso si que es una buena noticia! 
> Me alegro por los pueblos ribereños.
> Un saludo a todos.
> Un rio debe llevar agua para dar y mantener la vida


Aunque los intentos existieron y en cualquier momento o descuído los ponen en marcha.
Espero que reine la cordura y no se carguen el valle del Tiétar, sería una pérdida irreparable.

*Miguel Ángel Sánchez, miembro de la Coordinadora del Tajo Medio y Gredos y de la Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera, afirma que «según la información que obra en nuestro poder, el secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, está llevando a cabo negociaciones para poner en marcha un nuevo trasvase desde el Tajo Medio (desde el embalse de Valdecañas, con una calidad de agua mala, y del Tiétar, con aguas limpias) hacia el Guadiana y Levante» Y que «el presidente de la Junta de Extremadura, Guillermo Fernández Vara, se muestra favorable» al mismo, «exigiendo unas compensaciones que pasarían por la construcción de la presa de la Garganta en Aldeanueva de la Vera, en Cáceres; retomar la construcción de la presa de Monteaguado, en Candeleda y que llegaría hasta las Cuevas del Águila en Ramacastañas; la construcción de otra presa en Ramacastañas que llegaría hasta La Adrada; además del recrecimiento de los embalses de Navalcán y El Rosarito, en Candeleda».* 

http://www.arenasdesanpedro.com/port...=print&sid=964

Más del 2008:

*El proyecto de la presa de Monteagudo resucita tras seis años archivado
Esta obra de regulación se planeó en la década de los 80 y fue ya rechazada por su negativo impacto ambiental en la zona
C. G.
Casi tres décadas lleva planeando sobre el entorno natural de los ríos Tiétar y Guadyerbas el proyecto de construcción de la presa de Monteagudo, un plan que ha saltado a la luz pública en numerosas ocasiones y que siempre se ha desestimado por su gran impacto ambiental, así como por la protección de las zonas que quedarían anegadas o definitivamente dañadas. En la década de los 80 esta obra ya fue rechazada por las negativas consecuencias que supondría para el entorno natural de los ríos Guadyerbas y Tiétar. Se trata de unas 3.000 hectáreas ubicadas al norte de los términos municipales de Navalcán, Parrillas y Oropesa y en una mínima parte en el sur de la provincia de Ávila. El objetivo final de esta presa es aumentar la capacidad para los regadíos de Extremadura.*

http://www.latribunadetalavera.es/no...55B27B53DE202A

Quien no lo conozca, por favor que visite la zona y se darán cuenta en vivo lo que supondría ésta pérdida.

----------


## cantarin

¿No estan haciendo "la casa por el tejado"?

Vamos a ver, estan partiendo de una premisa que es erronea y pueden cometer un atropello. Y me voy a explicar muy clarito.

a) En Murcia falta agua porque ellos mismos son los culpables de que les falte, y que diga lo contrario esta ciego a proposito. Me vaso en 4 proyectos puestos en marcha para solucionar el deficit hidrico del Segura y esos 4 proyectos han fracasado por su mala gestion de "duplicar el nivel de hectáreas en regadios". Datos : trasvase tajo-Segura para llevar mas agua, realizar mas presas para retener mas agua cuando la tienen, cosa que dado el cuasidesierto que es la zona no tienen ni para empezar, riego por goteo para ahorrar agua, desaladoras para complementar y obtener mas agua... Todo eso ha fracasado por la mala gestion que han hecho tanto el gobierno regional de murcia desde 1990: Psoe y a partir de 1995 PP y la Confederacion hidrográfica del Segura 1990-1996 PSoe, entre 1996 y 2004 PP y 2004-2010 Psoe... No es cuestion de partidos es cuestion de nefastaas politicas hidráulicas que han creido que pueden montarse en el dolar y subir el regadio a costa de hipotecar a los vecinos de CLM, quisieron hipotecar a los del Ebro y ahora quieren hacerlo con los Extremeños... Menos pedir y mas arreglar sus problemas.

Lo del doblado de hectáreas que miren en las estadisticas cuantas hectáreas habia en 1990 y cuanto hay 2010. Claro que uno puede aumentar regadios pero con cabeza, no tienes ni agua para beber, la tienes que pedir y encima doblas el regadio ¡venga ya! ¿de que vamos?... Si se te hunde el chiringutio... ¡POR ABUSON TE QUEDAS SOLITO ARREGLANDO TU PROBLEMA! asique que se apliquen el cuento y no busquen hipotecar a los vecinos como ya lo hacen y quieren hacer. Si es que lo que estoy diciendo no es racional que alguien  lo rebata.


Quieren destruir parajes naturales para poder llevar agua, pues mira no, primero preocupate de hacer buenos cimientos, preocupate de consumir el agua justa racionalmente para permitir un desarrollo sostenible, si despues de eso demuestras que necesitas agua, quizás haya otros caminos para no tener que destruir la naturaleza, y quizas no haga falta hacer otros embalses porque la cantidad a tomar de valdecañas no será ni la mitad de lo pensado.

Al guadiana... Mas agujeros de recarga al acuifero y toda ese agua que se ha ido al mar y han tenido que soltar las presas seguramente lo hubieran hecho subir mas de 5 metros con la pedazo de superficie que tiene. Para todo hay una solución racional y se puede mejorar, no tenemos que destruir el medio ambiente si podemos arreglarnos aplicando el sentido comun, la racionalidad y la tecnología que tenemos en estos momentos a nuestra disposicion.

Si no se hace es porque no se quiere, no porque no se pueda. Si se construye la casa como dios manda, saldrá una casa perfecta, pero preferimos hipotecar el futuro de nuestros hijos... ¡POBRE ESPAÑA! Y pobre de sus ciudadanos.

----------


## REEGE

Solemos opinar sobre tan delicado tema, éste del trasvase, decirte que estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, y que el agua nos dá riqueza, trabajo, prosperidad... pero si no la tenemos... no dejemos al vecino, a sus territorios singulares ricos en flora y fauna, con sus encantos, muertos por llevarnos su agua, porque para ellos también es riqueza, trabajo y prosperidad! Seamos coherentes y agua para todos, pero según la necesidad y sin dañar ningún paraje natural!!! Saludos amigo Cantarín.

----------


## cantarin

> Solemos opinar sobre tan delicado tema, éste del trasvase, decirte que estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, y que el agua nos dá riqueza, trabajo, prosperidad... pero si no la tenemos... no dejemos al vecino, a sus territorios singulares ricos en flora y fauna, con sus encantos, muertos por llevarnos su agua, porque para ellos también es riqueza, trabajo y prosperidad! Seamos coherentes y agua para todos, pero según la necesidad y sin dañar ningún paraje natural!!! Saludos amigo Cantarín.


Completisimamente de acuerdo.

----------

